# Decided on a breeder! Now it's time to save $$ ..



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

and decide male or female. She has a long waiting list for males and I could get a puppy sooner if I get a female. Not, sure but I'm excited and have to save, save, save!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my GF and i put $50 to $100 away each week untill we had enough for a puppy. save some extra for Vet bills (shots and whatever else). buy bowls, collar, toys, leash and a crate before your puppy is home. in addiition to the Vet bills save some for puppy classes. have your puppy fund but buy the other stuff out of other money. that way you have all of the money you need for a puppy. 

if you want a male wait untill one comes along from your breeder. save up the money for a puppy. you can always change your mind. don't worry that special-for-you puppy is going to be there.

good luck with the future puppy. who's the breeder? how much do you have saved?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would also say that since it appears that you already have a female GSD, get a MALE pup.

Oh and Congrats. When are you hoping to get a pup?


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats! And as mentioned, save not only for the pup but for food, classes, vet bills....


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a good idea to go ahead and buy some stuff here and there that way I will have some stuff covered before he gets here. 

I am going to get a male (and of course I already have my names choices picked out!), that is just what I really want and talking with the breeder she thinks that is going to be the best match with Ava. The breeder is Hollow Hills German Shepherds. 

Not sure exactly when I will get one, she has a long waiting list for males. Which is actually okay with me since I have some money to save. But, it will all workout and I'm very excited. I told her that I wasn't in a rush and needed to save up for it and she understands.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

yep get a male....i prefer females myself, but since we already had a female and everything I read highly suggested a male, we got a male. We have had males before, but this was the first time we would have 2 dogs at the same time...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't wait to see pictures of him when you're finally able to bring him home.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm excited but it will be a while. She actually just emailed me and said she will have a male available from the parents that I love, he will be ready in June. But, I won't have the money saved up by then. So, I will have to wait. I can't wait to see how beautiful these pups are going to be. A friend of mine is getting a male out of this litter.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure if in Clarks Summit, PA ... I know that she is located in PA.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/ this the breeder?]


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

yes


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

sending you a pm


----------

